# BetZedd



## Weleba (Mar 1, 2016)

Let us introduce our website *Bet Zedd ( http://www.betzedd.com/ )*, a betting tips provider, in the few following sentences.

We are a group of successful tipsters who have decided to share our knowledge and experience to enable you make some money and to increase our own profit as well. The fee for our services is a symbolic charge only compared to the profit you can make if you follow our advice which is one of the best there is.

To achieve the best possible results and to be profitable it is necessary to follow a few rules. Always follow the betting tips provided by our tipsters, you should not add any other tips to the ticket no matter how reliable they seem. Our tips need to be followed precisely and in full to achieve the best possible results. It is vital to keep betting regularly according to the tips provided and the amount of money placed on the ticket should be the same all the time to keep your balance in profit. We recommend to place *€100.*

You will find a recommendation in each ticket for the preferred betting house based on the best odds. Our tips are listed in most of the reliable betting houses across Europe so it is really up to you to choose the betting house of your liking.

There are three betting packages from which to choose. For players who are just getting to know the betting world we offer the package *START*. For *€*29 you get ten tickets within two weeks. *PROFI* package for *€*49 consists of over twenty tickets in thirty days. For experienced players who are interested in long term betting we offer *MASTER* package for *€*119 which includes 60 tickets in 90 days.

*It is important to keep in mind that the odds of our tickets are never under 2.00. A profit is guaranteed even with slightly over 50% success rate.*

We hope to welcome you in our group of satisfied clients who enjoy not only the profit made but the feeling of success as well. *BET TO WIN NOT FOR FUN*.

*Now we are preparing the payment system. Our tips are available FREE OF CHARGE.

The starting date for the pay scheme we will post 7 days in advance.

team Zedd*


----------

